# can anybody answer this?



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

I have been helping my granddaughter with her homework,but I am completely stumped by this;

There are 2 doors ,one to the left ,and one to the right.
One of them leads to a good road ahead.
The other leads to certain doom.
You don't know which one is which.

In front of each door is a doorkeeper.
One of them always tells the truth.
The other always tells lies.
You don't know which one is which.

They know which door leads to the good road and which leads to certain doom.

You can ask ONE of the doorkeepers ONE question.Then you must choose your door,and step through it. 

Anybody got the answer??


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Does this help
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081101071629AASf5VS


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Or this

15. From: Jeremy Fifer- You are in a room with two doors. One leads to heaven. The other leads to hell. In front of each door is a talking parrot. One always tells the truth. The other always tells a lie. You have no idea which bird is in
front of which door. You can ask one of the birds one question to
correctly determine the doorway to heaven. What question do you ask and to
which bird?

ANSWER: From gr8chas: You can ask either bird this question, "Which door will the other Parrot tell me is Hell?" Whichever door he points out, you select the opposite

http://www.justriddlesandmore.com/Retired/retiredriddles.html


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

backaxle said:


> I have been helping my granddaughter with her homework


Wot's she studying - The Philosophical Importance of Moral Reasoning? 8O

Dougie.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Dougie,
Thats a bit deep whilst downing double taliskers.
tony


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Thats a bit deep whilst downing double taliskers


Oh, for goodness' sake.  They're _virtual_ Taliskers, so I'm only _virtually_ merry.

Anyway, deep? You ain't seen the depth of my shots.

Dougie.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

VIRTUAL Talisker? Good grief man, wash your mouth out :twisted: :roll:


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

asprn said:


> backaxle said:
> 
> 
> > I have been helping my granddaughter with her homework
> ...


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*NEC*

There are 2 stands ,one to the left ,and one to the right. 
One of them leads to a good road ahead. 
The other leads to certain doom. 
You don't know which one is which.

In front of each door is a salesman. 
One of them always tells the truth. 
The other always tells lies. 
You don't know which one is which.

They know which door leads to the good road and which leads to certain doom.

You can ask ONE of the saleman ONE question.Then you must choose your door,and step through it.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Did you get it sorted :?:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Briarose said:


> Did you get it sorted :?:


It is actually quite easy. Shall I post it?

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> In front of each door is a salesman.*One of them always tells the truth.* The other always tells lies.
> You don't know which one is which.
> 
> They know which door leads to the good road and which leads to certain doom.
> ...


No that must be wrong ALL salesmen tell lies.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> No that must be wrong ALL salesmen tell lies.


Depends on what colour shirt they wear!! Mine wear dark blue ones.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Boff said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get it sorted :?:
> ...


 Yes please.


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> *NEC*
> 
> There are 2 stands ,one to the left ,and one to the right.
> One of them leads to a good road ahead.
> ...


You ask are you from Brownhills? If yes,run for the hills.


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks to all you knowledgeable people, I now have the answer. I Just have to wait to see what mark she gets off teacher.


----------

